# New build



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
$1400, cant be ANY over.

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Any, i heard MSI isnt very good though.

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Not too much i guess

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Yes, a lot of gaming.

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
Nah

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Yes, not too drastic though.

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
300-400GB

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
No

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
Whichever is better for gaming.

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
I need a case; i like the antec 900s but help

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
Keyboard and mouse are needed.

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
None

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
20 inch widescreen

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
I like newegg or tigerdirect, but newegg has a warehouse close to me.

Location: What country do you live in?
USA


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

(1)Antec 900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec+900
$119

(1) LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model DH-52C2P-08 - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827106082 
*$23.99*

(1) Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G6400LLK - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220144 
*($36.99 after $40.00 Mail-In Rebate)*


(1) GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3P LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128067&Tpk=P35+DS3P
*$159.99*

(1) Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029 
*$189.99*


EVGA 8800GT 512MB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130319
*$289.99*

Thermaltake toughpower 750w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153036
*$140*

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD4000KS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136004
*$94*

Win XP pro
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116400
*$139.99*

Acer 20" 2ms widescreen monitor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009131
*$189.99*


This comes to roughly *$1 382*




:wave:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Aww you got me excited but you left off monitor and OS..


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Also remember it cannot be over $1400.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Both added.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Will this be a solid gaming build?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yes it will. It will run all the latest games, Even crysis on High Settings .


The Stock CPU cooler will allow a small overclock, However if you wish to Overclock quite alot i would get a different cooler. You can buy this at a different time if you want though, they only cost about $50.


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

do the prices you mentioned include shipping


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Afraid not.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok thanks thats good for now, but im not building for another 3 weeks but thanks.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Woah i added those to my cart and i came to $1480. That wont work.
My suggestion is i drop the gfx card for now and wait till i can get a new one.
I have an old Fx 5200 PCI im told will hold me over.

Im gonna bump the CPU up back to the E6850 3.0GHZ

Also the motherboard you suggested is OST.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

anything else?

Also, how do you feel about the antec trio 650W for a power supply?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im guessing you mean Out of Stock when you say OST?

Sticking with the 5200 just now will be a good idea.


The Antec trio 650w is a great unit too.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

So every thing is good and compatable?

Yes i meant out of stock.

I used a PSU calculator and it only said i need 230Watts, i dont beleive that but oh well..

Im going to start to make a list of what i have, whats another good motherboard?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

How is this one for the same price:
*ABIT AB9 QuadGT LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127019


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

That M/b only supports 1066fsb max.


I would get this instead.

ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225
*$139.99*


It supports 1333FSB and 1066Mhz DDR2 RAM.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

This is what i have so far:



```
LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model DH-52C2P-08 - Retail 
$23.99  
    
  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$119.99  
    
  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD4000KS 400GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
$94.99  
    
  Acer AL2016WCbd Black 20" 2ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 

$189.99  
    
  Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail 
$129.99  
    
  Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model PDC22G6400LLK - Retail 
$76.99  
    
ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$139.99  
    
  Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6850 - Retail 
$279.99
```
*GRAND TOTAL: $1,258.81 *


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks.

Also, im thinking about getting a PCI fan that connects to your power supplies molex plug, are they worth getting? to help cool GFX cards and your system. That fx5200 pci card that i have is fanless, so it gets quite hot.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

What other items will i need?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yes for the price they are great.


You need nothing else as far as i can see - Im guessing you already have a keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes i need a keyboard and mouse-adding.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well i cant edit my most but this is what i added:

Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail 
$3.99 

PLANTRONICS GAMECOM1 67003-01 3.5mm Connector Supra-aural Stereo Gaming 
$19.99

Microsoft CA9-00001 Black PS/2 Standard Basic Keyboard and Mouse Mouse Included - OEM 
$16.99

New Grand total: $1236

Is there anything else i can upgrade?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

How is this from CyberPowerPc? I am buying the monitor off NewEgg. This seems pretty cheap. Its $1171 for all.



```
CASE: ($10 off Mail-in Rebate) New! Raidmax Sagitta II Mid-Tower 420W Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window (Blue Color)
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6850 CPU @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
VIDEO CARD 3: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: (Special Price) 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD
```


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Looks good but you need a PSU. That 420w wont run it.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes it has a 550W powersupply selected, is CyberPowerPc a good company?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's Cyberpower's rating: www.resellerratings.com/store/CyberPower


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Not too shabby, better than IBUYPOWER.com

Do you guys know anyother sites?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

www.abs.com http://www.resellerratings.com/store/ABS_Computer_Technologies_Inc_15


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> www.abs.com http://www.resellerratings.com/store/ABS_Computer_Technologies_Inc_15



WAAAY out of my price range..


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you could get one of the cyber powers and replace the power supply


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea i have it with a 600W coolermaster PSU.

But i also configured this one... Its AMD AM2 6400+ But has a 8800GTS(G92) instead of the above Core 2 Duo build.

So Compare:

*AMD Build:​*


> $1182.00
> (before all applicable rebates)
> CASE: ($20 off Mail-in Rebate) X-Cruiser Mid-Tower 420W Case W/ WINDOW, MultiMeter Display & Control (Silver Color)
> CPU: AMD Athlon™64 X2 6400+ Black Edition Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
> ...



*-OR-*​
*Intel Build:​*


> $1171
> CASE: ($10 off Mail-in Rebate) New! Raidmax Sagitta II Mid-Tower 420W Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window (Blue Color)
> CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6850 CPU @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
> MOTHERBOARD: Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
> ...



*Which would you rather have?*
PS. Im buying a 20in Widescreen monitor from the egg later.

Also if you want, go to Cyber Power and build one for around the same price that you would suggest.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would not run the build on a cooler master unless it was a igreen or real power pro.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well ill look around a little, thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

$1179.00
(before all applicable rebates) 
CASE: ($10 off Mail-in Rebate) New! Raidmax Sagitta II Mid-Tower 420W Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window (Black Color)
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6850 CPU @ 3.00GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
VIDEO CARD 3: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: (Special Price) 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD 
Thats with a thermaltake toughpower 700 watt (great units)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea but theres no OS there.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

wow i thought the was included lol let me give it another go


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I guess ill drop down to the 8800GT 512, because i really want to keep the E6850.

EDIT: ok thanks, and yea the only thing i dont like about the configurator is that it leaves off the OS and gets your hopes up about a good price but when you get to page 3 you get depressed. $130 more for XP Pro -.-


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

$1206.00
(before all applicable rebates) 
CASE: ($10 off Mail-in Rebate) New! Raidmax Sagitta II Mid-Tower 420W Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window (Black Color)
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6750 CPU @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 4MB L2 Cache 64-bit
MOTHERBOARD: Asus P5N-E nForce 650i SLI Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair Value Select or Major Brand)
VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA)
VIDEO CARD 2: NONE
VIDEO CARD 3: NONE
LCD Monitor: NONE
HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (250GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Data Hard Drive: NONE
Optical Drive: (Special Price) 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: NONE
SOUND: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD 
Thats with the thermaltake and vista premium i just bumped down the cpu down one (it will be a very small diff in speed)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Aww E6750, which should i get for gaming? Vista Premium or Xp Pro?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

It looks good, so is the $90 difference in the E6750 and E6850 really worth it? What will the E6750 OC to on Stock HSF?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I do like that build though, thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well the dx10 is only in vista so go for that, it should easily hit the 3850 speed i don't know what cyber does to their bios though 

ANd the saved head acke is very much worth droping down the cpu


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and sure anytime (i like it to i wish i had the money for it lol)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

How does this look from newegg, am i missing anything?
All parts compatable?

_LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model DH-52C2P-08 - Retail 
$23.99 

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

$119.99 

Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
$199.99 

EVGA 512-P3-N841-A3 GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 

$349.99 

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail 

$109.99 

Microsoft CA9-00001 Black PS/2 Standard Basic Keyboard and Mouse Mouse Included - OEM 
$16.99 

SONY MDR-XD100 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Studio Monitor Series Headphones 
$12.49 

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
$5.99 

Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 $76.99 

ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$139.99 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core $189.99 

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders $109.99 

Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail $3.99_


With Shipping it comes to right at $1400, is this my best way to go?
The only thing im not sure about is the PSU, it only says 19A on the 12-volt rail.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup i forgot the hard drive.


----------



## Guten_Raynor (Jan 12, 2008)

I would drop the graphics card down to a GT
EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
$259.99

Save $100 bucks and lose very little performance loss (<5% it seems). the new G92 basically makes the GTS and GTX not worth it...

And there is your money for the hard drive


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well i like that extra cooling with the GTS but i guess i can geta pci slot fan cooler. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

By the way, im going to keep the GTS it has noticably better performance and more stream processors so ill keep it. It stays cooler too.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the gts is (g92) and can at times out run the ultra

Also it is all compatable.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well owned which would you prefer? the GT or GTS? considering the price difference.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Any other suggestions? This is my latest:

LITE-ON Combo Black IDE Model DH-52C2P-08 - Retail 
$23.99 

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$119.99 

Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
$199.99 

EVGA 512-P3-N841-A3 GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
$349.99 

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails - Retail 
$109.99 

Microsoft CA9-00001 Black PS/2 Standard Basic Keyboard and Mouse Mouse Included - OEM 
$16.99 

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
$5.99 

Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 $76.99 

ASUS P5K-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$139.99 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core $189.99 

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders $109.99 

Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail $3.99

160GB Seagate sata HD(forgot exact model)- $60


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

not that i can think of


----------

